
Apple vs. Microsoft - A Website Usability Study - tortilla
http://www.webdesignerdepot.com/2009/05/apple-vs-microsoft-a-website-usability-study/
======
ScottWhigham
Odd comparison. Number of Apple products <> Number of Microsoft products yet
the article was written as though they were basically the same companies and
one had a superior design.

------
spoiledtechie
Biased article.

